# ASD replacing Service Support?



## CSS Type (29 Aug 2001)

Just thought I would throw this out for discussion. Does anyone think that the ASD (Atco Frontec) system will replace the role of Service Battalions on the larger scale? I agree that it won‘t change close support, but what about everything else?


----------



## Yard Ape (10 Sep 2001)

I don‘t think civi contractors should ever be used to replace military personel in support roles to field units, especially if they are over seas.  Civi‘s maintaining bases, running kitchens, etc I don‘t have a problem with.  Civies don‘t belong in the field.

   Yard Ape


----------

